# Why are people so surprised? (toilet training)



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Every day there are new threads asking about toilet training and most of them are tiny puppies and the people seem SO surprised that their puppy wee'd or poo'd in the house. Seriously, WHY are you surprised?? These little puppies are babies and have little or no control over their bladder/bowel.

Sorry just had to get that out as it's so annoying reading over and over "omg! my 8 week old puppy poo'd in the house!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I often think the same


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Buggles said:


> Every day there are new threads asking about toilet training and most of them are tiny puppies and the people seem SO surprised that their puppy wee'd or poo'd in the house. Seriously, WHY are you surprised?? These little puppies are babies and have little or no control over their bladder/bowel.
> 
> Sorry just had to get that out as it's so annoying reading over and over "omg! my 8 week old puppy poo'd in the house!"


i feel the same way buggles. I mean these babies are what they are BABIES! I mean you wouldn't expect one year old child to get potty training so quickly now would you? its crazy


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Im picking up my puppy on Sunday and Im getting sick of people telling me about the accidents it will have!! I know this already people lol...Im fully trained on the poop in the house after living with a house bun for 10 years


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes exactly. I always used to inform people that their pup had only been alive outside of the womb for X amount of weeks! It's a shame people aren't so fired up about toilet training children nowadays! It appears that schools are now having to cope with more and more youngsters who are not even potty trained proply by the time they go to school!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive thought the same many times people do really expect too much, i would love to have loaned molly, she would have made any pup look good she has been a nightmare, she is 12months and i still dont trust to no accidents even now.

Also people have said (not on the forum) i have brought it on myself  as i ignore her when she does or did it and just patiently popped her outside and she needs shouting at and teaching,god knows how she would have been if i had scolded her.
she's our 3rd pup of the same breed and i did the same with the others and they were very quick at catching on to it, so i know its not me, it was just molly, they cant all be good at everything bless her

We have to watch her still, she is very good now in comparison.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree  They other one is when they think their puppy playbiting is aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I have to agree  They other one is when they think their puppy playbiting is aggressive.


I agree both questions drive me round the bend!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

im sure those questions come from very first dog owners who never had a puppy before.... sounds like a silly question to others where for those asking they really dont know better and just look for advice  U learn alot by experience and im sure most of them wont ask those questions with the next puppy anymore :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Natik said:


> im sure those questions come from very first dog owners who never had a puppy before.... sounds like a silly question to others where for those asking they really dont know better and just look for advice  U learn alot by experience and im sure most of them wont ask those questions with the next puppy anymore :smilewinkgrin:


I think your right


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

The play biting i can understand Natik but the toilet training? I understand these are new dog owners but seriously a 8 week tiny puppy? Seriously? Seriously? 

Its a baby!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> The play biting i can understand Natik but the toilet training? I understand these are new dog owners but seriously a 8 week tiny puppy? Seriously? Seriously?
> 
> Its a baby!


no, its a dog...not a baby


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> im sure those questions come from very first dog owners who never had a puppy before.... sounds like a silly question to others where for those asking they really dont know better and just look for advice U learn alot by experience and im sure most of them wont ask those questions with the next puppy anymore


I'm sure you're right, but getting a puppy/dog is a huge, longterm commitment and not a decision to be taken lightly. Don't you think they'd learn a little about what it entails before taking on such a commitment?


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Natik said:


> no, its a dog...not a baby


It's a baby dog, therefore it's a baby.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I'm sure you're right, but getting a puppy/dog is a huge, longterm commitment and not a decision to be taken lightly. Don't you think they'd learn a little about what it entails before taking on such a commitment?


of course... but toilet training is just a part of the ownership and not to have researched what amounts of poo a puppy does and why or when its stops pooing in the house is not really a big deal lol I for one havent researched that part myself.. every dog is different and some take longer and some take it on quicker and i dont see a big deal with ppl asking that question :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Vikegirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, we're going to be first time puppy owners in 4 weeks time and I'm preparing myself by reading "The Perfect Puppy" and reading information on here too. I'm not expecting miracles, and know i'm going to be putting a lot of work in to give our pup the best chance of being the best doggy she can possibly be. I know there are going to be disastrous days, but I've got three kids and it's not all moonlight and flowers with them either, but they and the pup (oh, and my longsuffering hubby LOL) are my family and you take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Natik said:


> no, its a dog...not a baby





Buggles said:


> It's a baby dog, therefore it's a baby.


Exactumondo


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

All said, i think its a bit like when you have a human baby before it comes you read all the baby books and think you have it all sorted and you are now an expert when it arrives you see everything totally different, its the same with pups yes we read that a young pup will wee and need to be toilet trained but some arnt prepared for the ammount of wees one bowl of water in and 3 out, well thats how it seems, with research or no research its never as straight forward as we are led to believe


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> All said, i think its a bit like when you have a human baby before it comes you read all the baby books and think you have it all sorted and you are now an expert when it arrives you see everything totally different, its the same with pups yes we read that a young pup will wee and need to be toilet trained but some arnt prepared for the ammount of wees one bowl of water in and 3 out, well thats how it seems, with research or no research its never as straight forward as we are led to believe


absolutely right! :thumbup:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

This is the second post about people asking about silly thing's this week. People will be too sared to ask anything. Thought that was how you learn by asking, Also don't forget we do have younger member's Who have family pup's I think it's good that they want to find out thing's About there dog's. A place like this would have helped me when i had my first pup.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> This is the second post about people asking about silly thing's this week. People will be too sared to ask anything. Thought that was how you learn by asking, Also don't forget we do have younger member's Who have family pup's I think it's good that they want to find out thing's About there dog's. A place like this would have helped me when i had my first pup.


Yeah Chris, but about toilet training at 8 weeks old? Seriously? Come on. Its common sense really.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Agreed!! My girl is 9 months old and if I'm lazy in getting up she'll whine and if I still don't get up she'll just go.

She was having her accidents up until 7 months though!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Yeah Chris, but about toilet training at 8 weeks old? Seriously? Come on. Its common sense really.


Yes and i really agree with what your saying but it's not for some people. So isn't it better that they can feel free to ask. Me included i never think to tell people pup's normaly crap and pee twice, Can't remember the proper word for it but hay it is friday.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> Yeah Chris, but about toilet training at 8 weeks old? Seriously? Come on. Its common sense really.


do u have links to those threads as i havent seen any at that young age? (maybe i just missed them  )


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Natik said:


> do u have links to those threads as i havent seen any at that young age? (maybe i just missed them  )


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/54250-please-poo-outside.html

Here's one!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/53974-toilet-training-becoming-pain.html Heres one about a 9 week old pup!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/54250-please-poo-outside.html
> 
> Here's one!


missed that one lol :smilewinkgrin:

I still dont think thats an bad question ...that person was expecting the pup to poo on the doggy mats instead the carpet ....

breeders use paper, mats whatever for pups and when they leave people continue with that or start using outside area straight away and because pup didnt know what to do she asked...not a big deal.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/53974-toilet-training-becoming-pain.html Heres one about a 9 week old pup!


another good example of the person not expecting of the pup to hold the wee in....just would like it to use one area instead of the whole house... :wink5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Surely this is one of the things a breeder should be discussing with first time owners?


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

v. true

someone i spoke to didnt believe me that with a new pup you ideally need to take a couple of weeks off work to settle them in/kick start toilet training etc lol....

i was lucky with my recent dog as i was a student at the time (and never really went in anyhow lol) so had the time for her...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Surely this is one of the things a breeder should be discussing with first time owners?


Well, certainly part of the vetting process should include seeing how much knowledge/homework the potential owners have done, but what about the responsiblity of new owners to do a bit of research first. Besides, no all breeders are bothered about either vetting or helping new owners.

We're not talking about people coming across problems here either, which can happen - not all things go according to the text books, but in so many of these cases it is pure ignorance and expectations due to not having done any preparation or research for when pup arrives.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

We were first time dog owners, but I agree the question does annoy me a little, just because it took us about 6months maybe abit more before they were properly toilet trained and we expected this?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

nic101 said:


> v. true
> 
> someone i spoke to didnt believe me that with a new pup you ideally need to take a couple of weeks off work to settle them in/kick start toilet training etc lol....
> 
> i was lucky with my recent dog as i was a student at the time (and never really went in anyhow lol) so had the time for her...


That's my point some people really don't no!. So shawly a place like this help's them to see some thing's are normal


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> That's my point some people really don't no!. So shawly a place like this help's them to see some thing's are normal


i know but isnt is slighty common sense that people realise pups dont come ready made house broken lol!

it was like - you expect the pup not to chew your house when at work?

other that make me cringe....
you leave it in a crate for how long?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

We give all our new pup owners an article on toilet & crate training


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> We give all our new pup owners an article on toilet & crate training


That would have been really helpful when I got my first pup


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Yeah Chris, but about toilet training at 8 weeks old? Seriously? Come on. Its common sense really.


I dont think it is to everyone.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

nic101 said:


> i know but isnt is slighty common sense that people realise pups dont come ready made house broken lol!
> 
> it was like - you expect the pup not to chew your house when at work?
> 
> ...


 I thought if i left mine home alone they'd do my housework little bugger's never have.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

If i was the people who posted these threads that are being made examples of i would be really offended and maybe never post again.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

its also common sense a dog will pull if not trained otherwise.... 

Soon people have to be ashamed to ask anything as when they do then its down to their ignorance .... how ignorant of them to seek some advice from those who been there and done it lol
Not everyone is perfect and there are those who are unsure about their toilet training and just want to be reassured they do it right or if they do it wrong be adviced to do it different...

Breeders should advice on toilet training, but there are those who dont ... 
And even those who been adviced it doesnt goes smoothly and people just seek help if they are doing the right thing....not a big deal at all.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I have just Googled "house training a puppy" (UK pages only) and there are 223,000 results

Surely this would be one of the first things you would do before asking total strangers (some more knowledgeable and experienced than others) basic questions on a forum.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

like i mentioned in the other post about getting a sticky for all toilet training questions.

some people like to have the feeling of 1-2-1 advice, i can imagine sometimes having an 8 week old puppy can be quite overwhelming, frustrating, much more work than new owners thought it could be [regardless of how much research they have done].

i appreciate it can be annoying to the veterans on this forum but please keep the faith - us newbies may have a habit of repeating questions, but when we get an response from u guys - it is invaluable, it stops us feeling that we are the only ones going through the hard times.

YOU ARE APPRECIATED


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I thought if i left mine home alone they'd do my housework little bugger's never have.


 havn't they. . . well, well,well, cant use a hairbrush, can't do the dusting and hoovering, what sort of trainer are you?. . . . . Can they cook the tea?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Louby said:


> like i mentioned in the other post about getting a sticky for all toilet training questions.
> 
> some people like to have the feeling of 1-2-1 advice, i can imagine sometimes having an 8 week old puppy can be quite overwhelming, frustrating, much more work than new owners thought it could be [regardless of how much research they have done].
> 
> ...


Exactly right, i would much rather ask on here than google anything. Talking about going round in circles saying the same thing we have been here before this week, so maybe people have to look at themselves a little bit, You newbies keep posting whatever the question.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> If i was the people who posted these threads that are being made examples of i would be really offended and maybe never post again.


That's what i was trying to say. i really think thread's like this should be deleted, they don't look forum friendly. Sorry op shaw you didn't mean to offend I no what your saying but i don't feel these thread's help anyone


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

nic101 said:


> v. true
> 
> someone i spoke to didnt believe me that with a new pup you ideally need to take a couple of weeks off work to settle them in/kick start toilet training etc lol....
> 
> i was lucky with my recent dog as i was a student at the time (and never really went in anyhow lol) so had the time for her...


mmm , if they need to take 2 weeks off work to settle in a dog have they got the time to commit to a dog anyway???

it needs a lot longer than 2 weeks commitment


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> That's what i was trying to say. i really think thread's like this should be deleted, they don't look forum friendly. Sorry op shaw you didn't mean to offend I no what your saying but i *don't feel these thread's help anyone*




but neither does half a page of new threads on the same topic.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

davehyde said:


> [/B]
> 
> but neither does half a page of new threads on the same topic.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Exactly right, i would much rather ask on here than google anything. Talking about going round in circles saying the same thing we have been here before this week, so maybe people have to look at themselves a little bit, You newbies keep posting whatever the question.


Fair enough, but unless the puppy is a spur of the moment decision (which is not the best way to go about taking on such a big commitment), new puppy owners have weeks waiting for their puppy - wouldn't this be the best time to learn and prepare for the new arrival, rather than post that 'they're pooing and weeing in the house at 8/9 weeks old!' type posts that we've had recently.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> havn't they. . . well, well,well, cant use a hairbrush, can't do the dusting and hoovering, what sort of trainer are you?. . . . . Can they cook the tea?


Oh yeah they can do that but they ead it for me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> We were first time dog owners, but I agree the question does annoy me a little, just because it took us about 6months maybe abit more before they were properly toilet trained and we expected this?


I so agree with you!

That's how long it usually takes, and always has done. Most aren't 101% trustworthy indoors re toiletting until 8 months or so, regardless of what method you use - crate or no crate. And if you have a male pup that isn't neutered at 6 months, you will have the possibility he may lift his leg indoors to mark when the old hormones start to kick in at 6-8 months or so... Or even mark when he visits your friends' houses.

Another echo from other posters, but only because I am utterly dumbstruck that people don't do any research first. Any good puppy book will have all you need to know and for heavens sake, we have *libraries* and *the internet* and LOTS of very good dog forums.

20 years ago it might have been excusable... Today, it's just ignorance.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i toilet trained 2 pups at the same time in 4 months  ... shows u how different individuall situations are! And i didnt do any research regarding toilet training lol

I seriously dont see the point in a forum when people are being talked down because they ask questions.... 

Most people know the basics of toilet training but if things go wrong or not the way they were expecting they have EVERY RIGHT to ask on a Pet Forum for advice..... and noone should turn them down as being ignorant


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Natik said:


> i toilet trained 2 pups at the same time in 4 months ... shows u how different individuall situations are! And i didnt do any research regarding toilet training lol
> 
> I seriously dont see the point in a forum when people are being talked down because they ask questions....
> 
> Most people know the basics of toilet training but if things go wrong or not the way they were expecting they have EVERY RIGHT to ask on a Pet Forum for advice..... and noone should turn them down as being ignorant


your right not shaw i want to be in a place like this anymore


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh yeah they can do that but they ead it for me


You've done something right then they are just trying to keep you slim

Good Dogs


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Buggles said:


> Every day there are new threads asking about toilet training and most of them are tiny puppies and the people seem SO surprised that their puppy wee'd or poo'd in the house. Seriously, WHY are you surprised?? These little puppies are babies and have little or no control over their bladder/bowel.
> 
> Sorry just had to get that out as it's so annoying reading over and over "omg! my 8 week old puppy poo'd in the house!"


People are entitled to ask thats the purpose of the forum.

Training pups can be very frustrating and to come on here and vent that frustration and talk to people who have done it before is very benificial to pup and owner


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> your right not shaw i want to be in a place like this anymore


People are getting so picky, let people post what they want, when they want despite how many its been asked before they arnt hurting anyone. Why this started i dont know, i hate that people are being ridiculed, if it wasnt important to them they wouldnt post the q's and like i said before i feel sorry for the members that have been made examples of tonight its cruel . . . i think they need an appology from the member concerned, this thread needs closing.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree every dog is different so sometimes a little help is needed. We do need to be tolerant of this.... 

So...

If we start a new thread and everyone pops some constructive toilet training advice on it, we can probably eliminate the normal toilet training problems that appear frequently, and help deal with the hardcore peeing up the walls and pooping in shoes issues  I'm sure if we ask the mods very kindly it'll be stuck to the top!

As i don't really have much advice because mine seemed to work it out, probably time best spent someone else posting!

Agreed?! Arguments over... move onwards and upwards!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

why close a thread just because you dont agree with it???

a forum is just that. as i got told by you lot, if ya dont like dont read it.

dont have double standards now folks


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG if i posted everytime my pups had an accident i would forever be on the computer lol

They are almosy 11 weeks old and they are doing well but they still have their accidents and i expect they will do for a while


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

davehyde said:


> why close a thread just because you dont agree with it???
> 
> a forum is just that. as i got told by you lot, if ya dont like dont read it.
> 
> dont have double standards now folks


I dont have double standards, i just dont think its productive for the forum to enourage newbies not to post. I bet the main reasons lots of people join are because of looking for advice regard these kind of things and are entitled to start threads to ask. I think if someone is fed up of answering questions regarding such issues they should skip the threads.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

davehyde said:


> why close a thread just because you dont agree with it???
> 
> a forum is just that. as i got told by you lot, if ya dont like dont read it.
> 
> dont have double standards now folks


Its not that i dont agree with the thread i was happy to post my views and except others views, its when the original poster started putting up examples of peoples threads its ridiculing, its rude and there is no need for it, this forum i think is a great place with great people and some people are spoiling it, the members that will answer any questions being asked however many times because they understand what might be obvious to them obviously isnt to the person posting will leave, here will be no new members because they will be too scared to post anything, its a shame.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think it's double standards... there's a point to both sides.

It is a forum to ask for help, and everyone posts to ask for help so we are not at liberty to decide who posts. This is not our forum, we are kindly allowed to use it, for free!

However everyone is entitled to their opinion, and often the same question does get asked. It'd be nice if people tried to use the search bar to see if their question can be answered and try some of the other advice offered before posting a new thread. There is no subsititue for a personal response, but often the advice you'll recieve will be the same offered to someone else in the same situation.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

There should just be a toilet training sticky  That way you can't miss it and don't have to make a whole new thread :yesnod:


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> There should just be a toilet training sticky  That way you can't miss it and don't have to make a whole new thread :yesnod:


Well voulenteered!! Want to start it?!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

r_neupert said:


> Well voulenteered!! Want to start it?!


There's already been a request for one I think!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i offered to start a sub forum with loads of f a q's 

all the very basic stuff that ppl needed to know.

toilet training
crate training
vaccinations and so on.

i was ridiculed and it caused a row.

it is not insulting to point anyone in that direction. it gives them a basic understanding of the thing they need to know.

if they then need to ask further questions or dont understand it by all means post away.

at least they would then know enough to know their pup is either not unique in that it needs training or that there particular problem does need more of an explanation.

i wouldnt be insulted or made to feel inadequate if pointed to such a place first. it would be impolite not to read it.

eating pooh for instance. there are countless articles re this, i posted links to two alone.

and before you bite me i aint provoking a row , it just makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> There's already been a request for one I think!


I think there need to be a sub forum like an advice arcive and all really good informative thread but together there for newbies to find. If they keep making stickies ya gonna have to scroll down forever to get to current posts


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i offered to start a sub forum with loads of f a q's
> 
> all the very basic stuff that ppl needed to know.
> 
> ...





claire said:


> I think there need to be a sub forum like an advice arcive and all really good informative thread but together there for newbies to fine. If they keep making stickies ya gonna have to scroll down forever to get to current posts


I think a sub forum is very good actually. Why would anyone have a problem with it? If they have a specific problem they can post it in the thread in the sub forum 

Well I like it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think a sub forum is very good actually. Why would anyone have a problem with it? If they have a specific problem they can post it in the thread in the sub forum
> 
> Well I like it anyway :thumbup:


MARK ??????? lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

claire said:


> MARK ??????? lol


Yes! Mark we now want a health forum and a sub FAQ forum for common puppy problems LOL


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i think a subforum with basic info is a good idea....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i offered to start a sub forum with loads of f a q's
> 
> all the very basic stuff that ppl needed to know.
> 
> ...


I think thats a good idea that would be really helpfull, why not do it, or start a thread where members say yes or no, set a reply limit count up the yes's and no's and go from there, that will keep you busy for a while. Hope it goes ahead, but it would be nice to reasure anyone on the sticky that they are welcome to ask q's


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i aint doing it lol. i offered and was crucified as a phillistine who didnt care about people.

i have 3 forums of my own that i run and i have read here first type things.

they also have how to post pics, how to give rep, how to add friends etc.
so it aint all condescending lol.

i bet most people dont know how to tweak the forum using the user cp.

things like that.
it does actually make newbies lives easier not harder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i aint doing it lol. i offered and was crucified as a phillistine who didnt care about people.
> 
> .


LOL very OTT ...................... love it pmsl


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Yes exactly. I always used to inform people that their pup had only been alive outside of the womb for X amount of weeks! It's a shame people aren't so fired up about toilet training children nowadays! It appears that schools are now having to cope with more and more youngsters who are not even potty trained proply by the time they go to school!


yeah, but kids go to school much younger now. I started primary school age 6 in 1962, and the class teacher even then kept a cupboard of spare pants to lend out when needed. Now you get 4 year olds at school, so of course there are going to be accidents. Kids that age just can't hold on when they get the urge!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> There should just be a toilet training sticky  That way you can't miss it and don't have to make a whole new thread :yesnod:


I agree there should be a toilet training sticky - and crate training too as there are so many posts about it. Some of the stickys could be removed too, on the dog chat there's a 'guess the breed' that I can see no good reason to be there as a sticky. Also, why are the stickys at the top of _every_ page in that forum?

And now back to the topic! Yes, a lot of people expect too much too soon. Maybe in the past when dogs were mainly confined to the kitchen it was easier. With more dogs allowed the run of the house and more open plan design in buildings, there is bound to be more scope for accidents. There is also the 'want it now' culture that wants/demands perfection for little effort.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My shih tzu is 7 mths old and still has accidents although now she shows me. A bit like a 3 yr old child lets you know right after. I expect this means it won't be long now. I do find the smaller breeds take a little longer but was fully prepared for that when I bought her. If I don't notice her piddle on the floor she goes outside and brings in a little piece of poo and puts it beside her piddle LOL....Jill


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it's only natural that first time puppy owners will ask questions, and this is good it should be encouraged.

We humans like to communicate, even if it is virtual, it's comforting to know that you're not the only one needing help, whether it's for toilet training, or anything else.

What I would say though is that in general most of the typical puppy "toilet training", "house training" questions have already been answered on this forum.

So a sticky on how to make the most of the search feature (which is excellent), would be a good idea.

What do moderators think?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do wonder why I come on this forum. Why on earth shouldnt people post about whatever they want without some know all having a go at them. As has been said before you can read and research till you are blue in the face but a forum will give you individual experiences. If you are a new owner and a bit gobsmacked by the mess your pup makes then hearing other peoples experiences will set your mind at rest that it is normal and it does stop! A book or internet article will just give the authors ideas on the subject and wont go into detail over every problem you could encounter or the different ways of coping.

Even a sticky wouldnt be the same. It would be very useful but some people wouldnt notice it and others would still prefer the more personal touch of starting their own thread. If you dont want to answer then dont. I think the people that do reply in detail are probably those that love to recount their own dogs doings so they are very happy to contribute and help someone out.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

had to add, there must really be owners like this if people can make money out of them so maybe we should be kinder and treat ignorance as normal

Housebreaking a Dog in 7 Days


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, a thread moaning about people making threads, gets more replies. Maybe if people spent more time being helpful, and less time moaning about posts people make, this forum would be a nicer place for new members.

I agree with Blitz and a few others. Dont like it, dont read or reply. It really isnt that difficult.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Wow, a thread moaning about people making threads, gets more replies. Maybe if people spent more time being helpful, and less time moaning about posts people make, this forum would be a nicer place for new members.
> 
> I agree with Blitz and a few others. Dont like it, dont read or reply. It really isnt that difficult.


good post nonnie, i totally agree


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't think it's a thread moaning at people asking questions, more exasperation that they have done so little research before embarking on pet ownership.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

This will make you laugh. I had a phone call a couple of weeks ago from a very distressed lady who had been recommended me by an old client who I'd helped because her dog was being aggressive. This lady had a 'major problem' and needed my help 'instantly'...turns out her 12 week old lab puppy wasn't yet housetrained and she thought he might be 'retarded' or have problems with his bits!!!!!!!!!!!!!hmy: 

I explained firstly I was a someone who usually only takes on clients on one to one basis with serious behavioural issues, and I explained that the prices I charge reflect this. She didn't balk at the price I charge for an hours consultation and insisted that there was something wrong with her puppy and said 'if I get you to come for 2 hours will you have house trained him by the end of it???'!! I suggested she buy herself the Perfect Puppy book, enrolled in a local puppy socialisation class and if she still felt she had a 'major' problem then phone me back in a few weeks. 

I'm still waiting for the phone call. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I don't think it's a thread moaning at people asking questions, more exasperation that they have done so little research before embarking on pet ownership.


most threads started about toilet training have very little to do with the amount of research people have done before buying a pup, so i dont know how u can say such a thing, kinda general judgemental lol (i guess im one of them then because i didnt research toilet training  ) Those are situations u simply have to have been through once to understand and to know what to expect. Most people know accidents in the house will happen and know the basics of toilet training but first time owners will get confused if they are doing the right training and want to be reassured or get better advice.

Its a shame to see people putting the word "sorry" in thread titles....nobody should feel sorry nor embarrassed for asking a question .... hmy:


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jul 19, 2009)

Buddy is my first dog, we got him at almost 9wks old, now 18wks old, I was of course prepared for all the little accidents and worse. Guess what? It really wasn't that bad. Maybe I wanted him so much and didn't mind too much or have I been just lucky? He has the odd wee inside especially when he gets excited but I have on hand toilet rolls and antibacterial spray.


----------



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Another echo from other posters, but only because I am utterly dumbstruck that people don't do any research first. Any good puppy book will have all you need to know and for heavens sake, we have *libraries* and *the internet* and LOTS of very good dog forums.
> 
> 20 years ago it might have been excusable... Today, it's just ignorance.


As a new dog owner it is indeed very difficult to get up the courage to ask "silly" or even sensible questions on a forum like this when you know what you say could be ridiculed or treated with contempt, and once it's on, its on. I did massive amounts of research (read pretty much every dog book in our library!) in the months before deciding to get a dog and then in the weeks waiting for the pup to be ready. However NO AMOUNT of research can prepare you for the realities of having a real live puppy in the house. And of course there is so much conflicting information! That's why it's good to be able to come here and ask REAL people, not books. I am currently sitting next to a pile of 7 puppy/training books and none of them seem to relate to the way my puppy behaves. For example she seems to take it as a personal affront that I take her outside every hour or so, just to do a wee! What a waste of playing time. Better to do it indoors, as soon as we get back in! Go figure.

Anyway, I'm off to bed now to get some sleep ready for the 4am toilet trip and 6.30 wake up (yawn). Maybe the miracle will happen tomorrow!

Debs x


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

DebsPink said:


> As a new dog owner it is indeed very difficult to get up the courage to ask "silly" or even sensible questions on a forum like this when you know what you say could be ridiculed or treated with contempt, and once it's on, its on. I did massive amounts of research (read pretty much every dog book in our library!) in the months before deciding to get a dog and then in the weeks waiting for the pup to be ready. However NO AMOUNT of research can prepare you for the realities of having a real live puppy in the house. And of course there is so much conflicting information! That's why it's good to be able to come here and ask REAL people, not books. I am currently sitting next to a pile of 7 puppy/training books and none of them seem to relate to the way my puppy behaves.
> 
> That comment was so spot on i put a post up when i was realy anxious about what i should do regarding toilet training. i was flustered when i put the post on so it did come out the wrong way but some of the comments and personal messages i got were unreal even down to my punctuation! i HAD read various articles spoke to other people and used the internet but as you said no amount of research can can prepare you. As im hearing all the time on here 'he's an 8 week old baby' yes he is and, did i ask the advice of other(humans) mums to be? yes i did was their babys the same? no they were not .I can honestly agree i've had sooo much conflicting advice in these past few days my head has been swimming .reading your comments is totally spot on. I got to the point were i was to afraid to ask /query about my dog of fear of been ridiculed or mocked by some people on here and thats pretty awful considering its for questions ,support and advice .But i thought what the hell !! It's my dog ,my concerns so i will post or ask what ever i wish regardless of what other people think maybe a stupid question or that i should automaticaly know .i so could of easily walked away from this forum after the comments and personal messages i got ,but no one beats me and in my opinion ,knowledge is power ! and the more knowledge i gain the better ! such a long reply but i felt you hit the nail on the head with that one !
> 
> Sorry dont know why it wont quote correctly


----------



## lerbo (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree!
If they can't take the pooping indoors and the hard work it entails, go and give a home to a rescue adult dog....


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

lerbo said:


> I agree!
> If they can't take the pooping indoors and the hard work it entails, go and give a home to a rescue adult dog....


You have to be prepared for accidents in the house with adult rescue dogs as well as they have been in kennels for a while. Granted it doesn't take as long as they just need reminding, but you still need to be ready for it.


----------

